# Video of Ragsdale/Hall shoot off



## tdaward (Jul 29, 2003)

Where's that video clip at? I've seached and can't come up with it....


----------



## 20-4X (Oct 20, 2005)

*video clip ?*

Assume you`re talking about the Archery History site? On the categories selection menu, select "Archers". 2 vid clips in that category. Jerry


----------

